# FW beaslbob tank journal



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

am going on vacation from tomorrow (1 may 2012) until 9 may 2012.

then have to organize garage 1-2 weeks.

so looks like 3 weeks or so before starting tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Please make to use this thread to post your info once you get started.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

what happened bob?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> what happened bob?


I'm still cleaning the garage. *old dude

also had a vacation back to an old buddy in des moines to fly model airplanes and a hs graduation for a grand daughter.

I have about 2 dozen boxes up to the attic, have tossed a 1/2 dumpster of old junk, found many things I forgot I had but still.


I know I know I no. Excuses, excuses. *old dude

.02


----------

